# Sprite-Grafik und Java Script



## darkstarresi (3. Mrz 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Community
Ich bin derzeit dabei eine Website (HTML) zu erstellen jedoch habe ich ein Problem.
Und zwar wollte ich so eine Grafik einbauen wo man drüber scrollt und dann etwas woanders erscheint.
Als ich in einem anderen Forum nachfragte, hat es geheißen das es eine Sprite-Grafik sei die mit Java Script die Position ändert.
Jedoch bin ich ein Anfänger was das Thema Java angeht.
Ich schaue mit derzeit Videos zu den Basics an, dass ich mal das Grundprinzip von Java habe.
Vielleicht könnte mir hier jemand helfen und mir sagen wie genau das funktioniert mit der Postion, mit Java Script und so.
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Sende anbei noch die Website von der ich die Inspiration habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

http://www.cybermanufaktur.de/#start


----------



## krgewb (3. Mrz 2017)

Willkommen im Forum,

Kannst du uns eine Webseite zeigen, in der so eine Grafik eingebaut ist?

PS: Java hat nichts mit Javascript zu tun.


----------



## darkstarresi (6. Mrz 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> Kannst du uns eine Webseite zeigen, in der so eine Grafik eingebaut ist?
> 
> PS: Java hat nichts mit Javascript zu tun.


Die Website ist Cybermanufaktur.


----------

